# BSW Stage 1 Upgrade not available?



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

I've got the base audio system for a 2010 E92 and I was looking on not messing with the interior and trunk and what have you, so BSW is perfect, but it says that the upgrade for the base system is not available; is this because BSW is out of stock or do they not make it? The system that came with my E92 is substantially worse than any other since it got downgraded from 10 speakers to 6. :tsk:

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## vsehraw (Jul 10, 2008)

any updates on this ????


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

vsehraw said:


> any updates on this ????


I agree :stupid:


----------

